# Ich and UV Sanitization Question



## sherimurphy (Oct 7, 2008)

Let me first start by saying hello! I haven't had fish in a long time and recently decided to get back into the salt water world about a month ago with a little 29 gal tank. I'm hoping someone can help me with some concerns regarding Ich and my little false percula clown (as well as the rest of the tank). Here is my info:

Tank: Marineland Instant Ocean 29 gal kit 
Filtering system: In-Hood BioWheel 
In Tank: Two clowns(one false percula and one black and white false percula), one cardinal, two shrimp, live rock, one hermit crab, one snail.
Substrate: large coral gravel
Amount of time tank has been set up: Aprox. 5 weeks

Yesterday, I noticed a small amount of Ich on my false percula clown (tiny white dots on dorsal fin and tail). I was going to remove the shrimp and live rock and medicate the main tank but when I got home from work the spots seemed to be getting better. I raised the tank temp to 80F (per recommendation of fish store clerk) and this morning there only appears to be one small spot on his tail. I will see how he is when I get home from work today but am putting off medicating anything unless it gets worse.

I have been reading a lot about UV filter sterilization to kill some bacteria as well as Ich in the water and prevent future problems. I would like to try it but am not sure how I could hook something like that up with the hood filtering system that I have. I'm very limited on edge space around the top of the tank as there are only a couple small cut out areas on the hood that I could feed wires from a heater etc. through. I found some UV Filters that are submersible in the tank which would be perfect, but they are a pretty low wattage and I read that to kill Ich, I would need a minimum of a 15Watt UV and a water flow of 75 gph. I'm having trouble finding one with a higher wattage than 7 or 9 watts.

Also, the biological filter is still technically being established since the tank is still pretty new and I don't want to kill the good bacteria I need to break down the nitrites. 

Does anyone have any experience with UV filters and any suggestions on hooking one up in my type of tank?

Thanks for reading and sorry for the long-winded post.
Have a great day!
Sheri


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hello and welcome.
i am unable to help you,sorry.however hopefully the saltie people will be along soon to help.
i do know that a few people are happy running a UV on their tank.
i think "herefishy" a member here runs one.


----------



## sherimurphy (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome, Willow. I look forward to gathering as much info as I can from other folks who have more experience than myself. I used to have many tanks all set up as a teenager but it's been a long time and things are quite different now. Many more options with filtering systems etc.
Good to hear from you!
Sheri


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

you're welcom.
there are members from all over the world here ,so sometimes
it takes a little while for a answer to appear,time zones and stuff.
wish i was up on the saltie side of life.
but i'm a fresh water gal.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I use UV's on every marine setup. I realize this is a controversial topic, but I am a huge believer based on my personal success with systems that use UV, as compared to tanks that have no. I have had no less than 20 different marine aquariums over the years. With virtually no distinction between setups, other than UV, I have personally found the UV to be very effective at preventing disease outbreaks and especially in preventing the spread of disease.

I am not a biologist or a chemist, so I am not attempting to say why or how this has occurred. I am simply speaking from personal experience, which is substantial. I suspect that less pathogens and bacteria in the water help the entire system to be more sterile to disease.

I have recently posted a thread titled "Ich and the experienced fishkeeper." It is in the Saltwater Emergencies and Diseases thread. I would suggest you read this thread. I tried to share my thought process as I am personally dealing with a Coral Beauty Angel that had a Cryptocarian outbreak. I would recommend that you carry out a very similar method of patience and care for your fish.

For the record, I attribute the outbreak to my lack of quarantine of a Six Line Wrasse that I added to the system a short time before.

Also, for clarification, I turn on my UV immediately. I do not wait for the aquarium to "cycle". The Live Rock should be biologically active and seed the system nicely.

I would also like to discuss your filtration method and how I would improve your setup, but this needs to be posted on a different thread, if you are interested.


----------



## sherimurphy (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the tips! I would be interested in any thoughts about my filtering system. If you could start another thread and let me know that would be great. I'm always interested in more info!

 

Sheri


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

If you were to use live rock in your display but only base rock in the sump, would it be a good idea to leave off the UV until that rock is good and seeded?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

iamntbatman said:


> If you were to use live rock in your display but only base rock in the sump, would it be a good idea to leave off the UV until that rock is good and seeded?


In my experience, it would not be necessary. The UV is going to kill free floating bacteria, pathogens, and parasites. Your base rock will still be seeded. 

I would be interested in any comments about seeding base rock. My instinct is that base rock would be seeded faster if actually in contact with Live Rock, rather than in your sump. But I have no physical evidence or experience to support this concept.


----------

